# NE Ohio - Where to hunt?



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

The place I was planning to hunt this year got sold. The new owner has said NO HUNTING to everyone. I just moved here 2 weeks ago and am kinda lost. Does anyone know of what public lands around the Cuyahoga Falls / Akron area I could hunt?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well i dont know of any area that close but there is berlin lake public hunting grounds, but salt fork was great last year !!allot big bucks, i have my own place i go but i also hit salt fork


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...feAreaMapsRepository/tabid/10579/Default.aspx


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got permission for a couple different tracts of land in the Columbia Station and Olmsted Falls area to hunt and i've found that the landowners most of the time are really receptive to allowing you to hunt as long as you make it clear that its only bow hunting. I get permission for three hunters on every property that I hunt and generally stop by year round to offer help with different task and odd jobs on the properties.


----------

